# Distance need in TIGHT conditions



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

First off I will say, I am throwing a 12' Daiwa Saltiga Surf with a Shimano Sustain FE 8000 with 15 lb iPP, breakaway cast cannon. The rig I am throwing is a 3 oz torpedo sinker with about 12 inches of 30 leader to a 1/8oz jighead with a small plastic(3 in zoom tiny fluke). I do ok but it seems like som guys can just throw further. Fishing is almost shoulder to shoulder and is a little scary at times. But where I am fishing distance is everything! it determines if you catch fish or not. I was throwing a Daiwa Power surf which I seemed to get more distance but it was just to slow. I am looking for tips for a long cast. I have fished this area for sometime and do well but there are times I just can reach the fish. Not sure what else I can really do but if there is something you guys would know.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

if you need pure distance.. why not just use a 3oz bucktail with a plastic
or a diamond jig with the plastic..

from the sound of the setup. it spins too much in flight thus taking off distance.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

The bait these fish are feeding on are small. This is in the Susquahanna whic is freshwater where I am fishing. You need a very small bait, it doesn't even look right but small is the ticket


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

It does sound like conditions (shoulder to shoulder) and the rig being used may be the limiting factor.

You don't say whether your fishing from shore, pier, etc.

If it's that crowded serious power casting is out of the question, but it never hurts to work on casting technique. That being said, it's pretty near impossible to diagnose if there are issues in that regard, without either seeing you cast, or at a minimum seeing a video of a cast.


If you can post pics of the rig, we might be able to offer advise on stream-lining the rig also.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

Yeh im with SurfCat when all else fails work on your form...Its more important than power. Get A nice SMOOTH casting technique than try applying power slowly and SMOOTHLY!!!


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

You have gotten some great suggestions and one that I'll recommend for tight fishing conditions is the Brighton Cast. It's a simple off the gound cast that can be done in those conditions and you can also get great distances with this cast. I believe that Led has a video of this cast on youtube. Hope that helps.

LarryB


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

LarryB said:


> You have gotten some great suggestions and one that I'll recommend for tight fishing conditions is the Brighton Cast. It's a simple off the gound cast that can be done in those conditions and you can also get great distances with this cast. I believe that Led has a video of this cast on youtube. Hope that helps.
> 
> LarryB


I guess I forgot to mention we are wading mid thigh to waist deep water. There is no room for anytype of OTC. I am a decent caster it just seems like I am coming just a little short. Story of my life I also think that when it becomes really crowded my casting seems to get worst. Just nerves I guess but I have seen sinkers go wizzing by peoples heads, rods getting hit and broken on the follow through. It is def. a tough place to fish


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

justinfisch01 said:


> I guess I forgot to mention we are wading mid thigh to waist deep water. There is no room for anytype of OTC. I am a decent caster it just seems like I am coming just a little short. Story of my life I also think that when it becomes really crowded my casting seems to get worst. Just nevers I guess but I have seen sinkers go wizzing by peoples heads, rods getting hit and broken on the follow through. It is def. a tough place to fish


If the conditions are that rough, safety would be my first concern. Distance is great, but no fish is worth extra distance if it can't be accomplished in a safe manner.

Some people are into that type of warrior fishing, and may even thrive on the adrenalin rush of unsafe conditions.-- Others may simply be oblivious to the danger, and people can get all kinds of stupid when the fish bite is on.

I'm not one of those people.

Just be careful out there.
:fishing:

BTW, it's natural for your casting to become hampered , if your constantly worried about the guy next to you.

The conditions your in call for a modified (aeralized) OTG, or hatters cast- if you can stay relaxed and not try to "muscle" the cast- you'd be surprised at how much distance you might get.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Perhaps you can step up the weight and change the Tiny Fluke to a 3" streamer fly of some sort (like a Clouser minnow). I think the plastic bait tends to helicopter a lot.


----------



## justinfisch01 (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah I am really thinking of using flies, plastics have always been king up there but it seems like more and more guys are throwing flies. But with the rate of snags I think that is going to become my new winter hobby


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

For close conditions like that, it sounds like maybe the Hatteras cast would fit well. The rod is extended out behind you and you rock the rig back and forth in line with the rod. Then you snap the rod over your head to cast. The power is only slightly less than an OTG, and the side-to side room necessary is minimal. And since you aren't resting the bait on the ground you can do the Hatteras from the surf.

JMHO

Evan


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Justin,

Why the 12' rod? There are plenty of 10' rods that can handle 1-4 oz...

Have you tried the Breakaway long distance rigs?

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...23_TGP&parentType=index&indexId=cat20423&rid=

Sandcrab


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

5 -6 oz is what most people can throw the farthest, tie a fly above that. Hatteras cast with that combo should get you an easy 150 yards, 175 if your good


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Justin,

Kingfisherman23 has the right cast for those wading conditions. The Hatteras cast would be the way to go but let me also suggest that you consider using a more aerodynamic sinker. The tournament sinker used at casting tournaments would work well for your setup with a light teaser type lure setup similar to a Carolina Rig.

Although the Hatteras cast works great in crowded conditions it does not take the place of safety as mentioned earlier. If you have a good command of the Hatteras cast and it's over head motion then you should be OK but if not nothing replaces getting out to a field and practicing.

LarryB


----------

